# Nissan Differential identification



## michael everson (Mar 27, 2011)

I am putting a drive train in a kit car that is supposed to have a nissan IRS differential in it. Could anybody tell me what this is out of and how the drive shaft connects to the input flange. I have never seen a flange like this one. Is there some kind of adapter plate missing?
Thanks for your help
Mike


----------

